# First Aid



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Whats in your first aid Kit? Any recomendations for a good hunting first aid kit.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Compression bandages, adhesive bandages, scissors, razor, betadine, spray bandage, bandage hooks, aspirin, mmmm there's a few more things in mine, but it's been a year since I looked at it, so ill have a look and come back and fill in the missing bits.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I also have pottasium permanganate in the dog first aid kit, ti's good to stop bleeding, especially when trimming your dogs nails, if you cut into the quick and the nail starts to bleed, permanganate soon stops it..


----------



## dwishop (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought the kit I keep in our truck from here: http://www.outdoorsafety.net/

You probably can get all the stuff cheaper if you shop around and build your own kit.

But it is pretty convenient when they put it all together for you.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Zig - I like Cabelas gun dog firsr aid $80 - to it I add booties - ace bandage & larger eye wash - but before ever going away on a hunt this is my check list - PIKE's pup file is always in the truck with Vet history 2 contact the vets in the area we will be hunting - look for 24hr service 3 print a map to vet from area we will be hunting with all contact imfo 4 same for me - closest hospital - 5 where to pick up hunting licsence & shells if not doing it on line - 6 a half day of prep could save you or your pup's LIFE ! 7 a good map of the area you will be hunting 8 all guns checked out before we leave - much more to the list - PIKE's hunts always begin at HOME !


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine always has Benadryl Allergy relif tablets in it too. Good to give for allergic stings, bites, snakebite, etc. Never leave home without it.

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I also always keep a skunk bath kit in the truck. Its 2 five gallon jugs of water/ dawn dish washing liquid and hydrogen peroxide. 
If you have ever had to ride home with a dog thats been spayed by a skunk you'll know why its worth it to carry this.

I always add EMT gel to all first aid kits.
I did have the book Field Guide to Dog First Aid
But must have misplaced it. I need to get another copy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Duck tape is great for getting stickers out of your dog if they ever get into cactus.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Zig - After hunt first aide - a great bottle of single barrel bourbon ( KENTUCKY ) - neat in a heavy crystal tumbler - this is after putting the pup up after a eye ear paw check & pat down - birds cleaned & then guns cleaned & put away - what does it cure ? snake bite missed shots & a not to perfect PUP -works eVery time LOL


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Like you REM, a bottle of Blantons Kentucky bourbon is a critical part of my hunting rig

I carry a pretty extensive FAK (first aid kit) when I go hunting. IMO it is the most important item that should be packed. As a disaster management and emergency preparedness professional, I've built some compact intensive FAKs. Here is a list of the contents of my hunting/dog FAK. It has a complete GSW (gun shot wound) and Trauma kit

Blood Stoppers
- 2 x 2"x2yd gauze roll
- 2 x 25g quickclot acs bloodstopper sponge
- 1 x 6" Israeli bandage
- 2 x Z-Pak compress
- 2 x 2" bandage compress
- 2 x 5"x9" ABD pads
- 4 x 4"x4" gauze sponges
- 4 x 2"x2" gauze pads
- 1 x triangle bandage
- 3 x tampons (removed from applicators)
Airway Management
- 1 x CPR safety shield
- 1 x 28 fr Nasopharyngeal Airway
Wound Closure
- 1 x Halo chest seal
- 2 x 4"x4 3/4" tegaderm film dressing 
- 2 x 4.0x30" silk suture kit
- 1 x 2"x10yd Roll Transpore Tape 
- 1 x 1"x10yd roll athletic tape
- 3 x package of (3) 1/4"x3" steri strip skin closures 
- 4 x butterfly bandages
- 4 x knuckle bandages
- 8 x 1" flexible fabric bandaids
- 4 x 2" flexible fabric bandaids
- 1 tube gorilla super glue
Antiseptic and Disinfectant
- 8 x Povidone-iodine prep pads
- 6 x alcohol prep pads
- 6 x BZK antiseptic towelettes
- 2 x Eye wash 1/2 oz. plastic bottle
- 1 x 1/2 oz. Triple antibiotic ointment
- 1 x 1/2 oz. hydrocortisone cream
Medication
- 4 doses diphenhydramine (benadryl)
- 4 doses ibuprofen
- 4 doses acetaminophen
- 4 doses aspirin
- 4 doses loperamide (imodium)
- 4 doses loratadine (claritin)
- 4 doses pseudoephedrine 
Instruments, Tools and Miscellaneous
- 2 x nitrile gloves
- 4" hemostats
- 4" angled hemostats
- 5" micro pointed forceps
- 6" surgical probe
- 2 x scalpel 
- streamlight stylus pro penlight
- rescue howler whistle
- 1 BIC lighter
- 2 x AAA lithium batteries
Dog Specific Items
- 1 x 4"x5yd Coflex bandage
- 1 x 1 oz EMT Gel
- 1 x stiptic pencil
- 1 x 1oz animal safe antiseptic spray


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dmak - always nice to hear from a pro ! win the lotto it will be PAPPY's every trip - you are so right - never hurts to bring it all before you leave home - as I learned in the Boy Scouts in the 60's BBB blood - breathing & broken bones - the order never changes - hunt safely & hunt well ! PS -do like Blantons & love the stopper - TY will be adding to my Kit! PSS - Tex Willow - will still be adding to my Kit - bigger truck or smaller PUP ? LOL


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I orderd the (Ready dog Gun Dog canine first aid/trauma kit) Looks to have most everything others have mentioned. I like the skin stapler I think that would be a useful tool, hopefully I will never need it. I also added a tube of EMT gel. Now we just need to find some huntin grounds.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If anyone plans on having a skin stapler or super glue in your kit , you need to have a muzzle in your kit as well.
I have seen a couple of dogs that will stand and let you treat them,but many more that will bite when it come to using these tools.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

CoFlex bandages and EMT Gel should be in all your dog first aid kits. They don't rip out their hair and stay in place very well


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.gundogmag.com/2013/12/17/first-aid-tips-gun-dog-field/#.Urg2BZIZVik.blogger

Great article of first aid in the field. Excellent advice from a veteran field trialer and trainer Bob West written December 17, 2013. Starting paragraph:



> With bird seasons well underway, this is a good time for suggestions on how to deal with those emergencies you’re bound to encounter in the field.
> Let’s first talk about vital signs and how to check your dog’s pulse, temperature and breathing rate, as well as what’s normal in each case. I suggest you read this and then practice on your dog; you’ll gain confidence, accuracy and have a better idea of what’s normal for your dog at different levels of activity.
> The average normal temperature for a healthy dog at rest should be 101 degrees Fahrenheit plus or minus half a degree. Although during hard work it’s not uncommon to find his temperature at 104 or 105 degrees, it should return to normal once the dog has rested.



Well worth the read and I'm going to practice at home some of the methods he suggests.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------

